# Cost of Blood Test?



## macdonner (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi guys, 

Can anyone give me a rough idea of how much it costs for a dog to get a blood test in Spain? The dogs have had their Rabies jab last week but I was reading that you don't need the blood test unless you intend to come back into the UK within 6 months. Would still get the test done as soon as get to Spain incase we need to return, just trying to save a few ££££s for the move where I can!

TIA

Karen.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

The dogs cannot re-enter the UK until 6 months from the date of the blood test (providing it is ok of course). most vets recommend 2 rabies jabs because both my Uk vet and Spanish one said they have seen a few cases of the blood test failing after only one.

I have had 2 dogs tested in the UK and it was much cheaper in Spain. The total cost for the 2 jabs and the test was under 100€ BUT all vets vary in Spain like anywhere. Some charge more, some less and the differences can be significant. To be honest, I would say that although you want to save a few quid the best option is to get the test done then the clock is ticking just incase you need to return home!


----------



## macdonner (Oct 24, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> The dogs cannot re-enter the UK until 6 months from the date of the blood test (providing it is ok of course). most vets recommend 2 rabies jabs because both my Uk vet and Spanish one said they have seen a few cases of the blood test failing after only one.
> 
> I have had 2 dogs tested in the UK and it was much cheaper in Spain. The total cost for the 2 jabs and the test was under 100€ BUT all vets vary in Spain like anywhere. Some charge more, some less and the differences can be significant. To be honest, I would say that although you want to save a few quid the best option is to get the test done then the clock is ticking just incase you need to return home!


Cheers Steve, the vet didn't mention at all that the jab could fail! Think will just get it done here for peace of mind then!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

macdonner said:


> Cheers Steve, the vet didn't mention at all that the jab could fail! Think will just get it done here for peace of mind then!


The jab contains the virus... the idea is that it triggers the dogs imune system to create the antibodies (this is what they test for). To pass the blood test the antibodies need to be above a certain level. My vets said that on SOME occasions one Jab doesnt quite triger enough of a reaction to create enough antibodies... So for the sake of a few quid for a 2nd jab its a dam sight cheaper than another blood test.

My vet in Spain said he has never had a test fail after 2 jabs... i think 2 weeks apart.

Its either an interesting fact or a scam to get more money but worth mentioning!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

It is definitely cheaper here. I paid £60,14 for blood test & lab fee , for each dog back in 2002.


----------



## spareribs (Sep 6, 2009)

So if the 6 months has passed after initial blood test and you are still in Spain, do you need to go get another blood test done to cover the next 6 months. i.e should the blood test be done twice a year ???


----------



## Winnieborder (Jan 21, 2011)

Once you have passed the blood test, there is no need for a further one if you stick to the dates of your rabies vaccination. Meaning that if your rabies vaccination is valid for one year and you get the next shot 1 day after that one year, you'll have to repeat the test. If you're within the time of revaccination, then no further test is required.
I personally think that it is just a money making issue if the vets tell you to have two shots before blood testing. I have had my 6 dogs tested 14 days after the vacc. and all of them passed without any problem. 
Hope I could help a little. 
Rgds, Steffi


----------

